# Hymer Parts and Spares - Belgium



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

A guy in a Hymer we met at Bad Waldsee (home of Hymer) gave us the address of a place in Belgium that deals in Hymer. They sell vans but have a lot of spare parts as well. We found them incredible helpful and far cheaper than buying in the UK. While we were there we met more Brits than the previous month touring Germany so they're obviously already well known,

They're called:- 
Campirama
Ringlaan 9
Kortrijk
Belgium 

They'll ship spares to the UK.

I've got no connection to them other than as a customer. 

Regards, TrevandSheila


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Making a note of that right now!! Thank you ! You don't have a phone number or email/website do you? Ana xx


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana

There you go

http://www.campirama.be/eng/idcamp001.htm

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Wow, Dave that was quick!!! I was about to google it or something lol.
Many thanks!!! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana

I have to admit it was a google I had done earlier, and the page was still up on my screen  

Dave


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

Well done Dave

You beat me to it!!

Trev


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
For anyone interested they have a very good selection of new and second hand 'vans and are probably one of the cheapest places to buy - at least within reasonable range. I bought my first Hymer from them.
Very good firm to deal with.


----------

